
Wargaming has initiated legal proceedings against its former employees - kirylp
https://www.blitzteam.com/post/blitzteam-employees-are-under-wargaming-attack
======
kirylp
Wargaming World Limited (“Wargaming”), an international video game development
company headquartered in Nicosia, Cyprus and with subsidiary studios in many
parts of the world including Belarus, has initiated legal proceedings against
a group of its former employees alleging that they unlawfully disclosed
proprietary information by updating code previously posted online under an
Open Source license during the course of their employment, despite the fact
that Wargaming had officially supported the project as Open Source until the
spring of 2018.

------
nikita-leonov
So is this a current state of affairs? You press the fork button on github and
going to the court afterward? What a wonderful time to be alive.

